# can i use moldy weed?



## aeviaanah (Sep 20, 2009)

i just found some mold on some of my weed. is there anything i can do to remove this? such as making hash oil, butane hash, or cannabutter?


----------



## cnettex (Sep 20, 2009)

aeviaanah said:


> i just found some mold on some of my weed. is there anything i can do to remove this? such as making hash oil, butane hash, or cannabutter?


 
i think it's pretty much done. The only way i know to get rid of mold is to use bleach, just throw it out and start over.


----------



## Green Cross (Sep 20, 2009)

aeviaanah said:


> i just found some mold on some of my weed. is there anything i can do to remove this? such as making hash oil, butane hash, or cannabutter?


I know you can make bubble (water) hash out of it, at least that's what the bubble bag manufacturers claim. 

How did it get moldy?


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 20, 2009)

u dont think alcohol would kill it in the process of making hash oil? or would the cooking kill it in the process of making cannabutter?


----------



## ReggaeGanja (Sep 20, 2009)

ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww actually just sell it to some old lady that wants to die in an old person home..


----------



## cadkins66 (Sep 20, 2009)

would you cook with moldy bread?


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 20, 2009)

would you smoke bread? sassyfrass.


----------



## growone (Sep 20, 2009)

generally, moldy bud is best discarded - 2 possible dangers - ingestion of spores or ingestion of toxins
most mold's are not especially toxic - some are and would make for a bad day


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 20, 2009)

i took some moldy cannabutter once...gave it the cannabutter process all over again...came out fine. 

this time around im talking about making a oil out of it. i dont think mold will get passed soaking in alcohol for a couple days. even then does mold even live on oils?

not sure what would happen but i could give it a month or so to see if any mold continues to grow on the oil.


----------



## YA.ismokeWEED (Sep 20, 2009)

ReggaeGanja said:


> ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww actually just sell it to some old lady that wants to die in an old person home..


 lol....thats wrong...but still made me laugh


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 20, 2009)

YA.ismokeWEED said:


> lol....thats wrong...but still made me laugh



lol, i thought about leaving it in a pill bottle around the front door of mcdonalds, laying on a shelf or something.


----------



## tokeCALIkush (Sep 20, 2009)

aeviaanah said:


> lol, i thought about leaving it in a pill bottle around the front door of mcdonalds, laying on a shelf or something.


Do you have alot of weed with mold on it?
remove the most mold you can the put the rest in a blender and then your gunna have some premium SHAKE 10 bucks a gram out that bitch


----------



## kraykush (Sep 20, 2009)

damn mayne, that bubba is not good with mould. I even warned you mayne, happened to me...lol


----------



## Jack in the Bud (Sep 21, 2009)

aeviaanah said:


> i just found some mold on some of my weed. is there anything i can do to remove this? such as making hash oil, butane hash, or cannabutter?


aevia,

I had some buds I stored in a jar a little to wet get moldy on me a while back. I used them to make brownies and everything turned out O.K.

Let me know if you need a "how to" on this.

Jack


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 21, 2009)

kraykush, i know i know. i didnt get any mold on my weed. only on my high grade clippings (small fan leaves)

lets here it jack....like i said before i made some cannabutter. stored it in the fridge for a long time and it got mold. i just reboiled it and put the pan back in the fridge scooped off the butter and then made cupcakes with it. never got sick. got high tho. 

sure id like to hear your method.


----------



## seasmoke (Sep 21, 2009)

I've had weed with mold on it. Just pick it off real well, dry and smoke it. The rest of it will be OK.


----------



## jockbo (Sep 21, 2009)

Use it to make honey oil with butane. Put buds in whole. once the oils been extracted the weed will will come out tube with mold still on the weed. Did this with several oz's of weed several years ago with no probs.


----------



## aknight3 (Sep 21, 2009)

you can make hash out of it, alcohol or butane, im not sure about anything else as i would be to scared to try, good luck


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 21, 2009)

what makes better hash and why...alcohol or butane?


----------



## DaveTheNewbie (Sep 21, 2009)

stick it in the freezer for 2 weeks, then dry it out slowly again
make sure its in 2 weeks, not 2 days !


----------



## aknight3 (Sep 21, 2009)

butane, purer, tastes alot better, iso hash sucks imo


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 21, 2009)

i agree aknight..

what strains can we call ours, here from cali g's?


----------



## lvpete (Sep 24, 2009)

Id rather smoke toe nails


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 24, 2009)

ice hash will be fine


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 27, 2009)

i shouldve done the butane method, already did the alcohol. this stuff has always been nasty tho. not sure why i did this. thanks for all the information everyone.


----------



## Grizzdude (Sep 27, 2009)

anyone have a good link for making the butane hash oil?


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 29, 2009)

use the search bar in this website


----------



## Twistedfunk (Sep 29, 2009)

make an extract with everclear


----------



## johnjanedoe (Sep 30, 2009)

i tend to disagree with everone here....i used to sell bud and one time i got a lb of some really good stuff......it was really really damp, but drying it out was going to make 1 lb probably turn into 3/4 lb....so instead i kept it damp and closed off.....after probably4-5 days all of the bud started to mold...i simply cut off what i could and tried to dry out the rest.....the moldy bud that i cut off i put into my grinder and grinded it into really fine bud and me and my friend ended up smoking probably a quarter to half o of it....it tasted funky but we still got high and it never hurt us.....i think the heat and smoke from lighting it kills off any spores that might hurt you....


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 1, 2009)

ive heard most mold is harmless to us. but stlil smoking mold is nasty.


----------



## juggaloclownz187 (Oct 3, 2009)

aeviaanah said:


> ive heard most mold is harmless to us. but stlil smoking mold is nasty.


Im worried about my bud molding in my curing jars, if i open them like twice a day and shake them around will that help prevent mold and any other necessary steps to take? 

Im going to cure for 4 weeks for sure!!


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 4, 2009)

depending on how moist the weed is, is how long i will keep it in the jar with the lid closed. 

make sure it isnt too wet when storing in jars....this will help prevent mold.

if they feel wet i take them out completely and let them sit for a few hours..

if they feel like moist bag weed...two cracks a day will be fine.

if they are barely moist a crack a day


----------



## sarah22 (Oct 12, 2009)

i ended up with a bunch of mildly molded bud because im an idiot who was not thinking during the drying process. lol. i've read that iso hash is the way to go because the alcohol will kill off the mold, but then people in this thread are talking about how the butane oil is better than the iso, but will the butane kill off the mold the same way?


----------

